# Red Iguana



## Newelly (Jun 3, 2009)

*Purchase:
Right, earlier i bought a 'Red Iguana' from the petshop in walsall..
i know you guys said it was horrid i read i post about it anyway..
it has actually been tided up and improved.. the owner(s) we're very helpfull to me as it was also my 3rd iguana purchasing from them..

Wicked Pets:
i also purchased a green iguana about 2ft from wicked pets in wolverhampton the best behaved iguana i have ever came across however i had to sell him also through the same conditions as the others... this was my 1st ever iguana i had ever owned.. for my 13th birthday.

Why They We're Sold:
the other 2 we're sold unfortunately as i had no time to give them however they went to '2' lovely homes.. 1. Shaz And Phil (On Here) And Someone In My local area.

What We're My Other Iguana's:
However.. my other 2 iguana's we're green.. and yes i did my research and such on vivarium sizes.. and i also read that red iguana's require the same care sheet as the green iguana's however that was great and made me want the red iguana even more...

My Old Iguana's And How Tame:
My green iguana's however we're not TAME... especially the 1st iguana i sold to someone in my local area. however when that was sold i was managing to calm down the one i sold 'Shaz and Phil'

My Iguana Help Needed:
so when i bought my red iguana yesterday i came to fetch it today and all went well got it home and it was a little to quite in the tank and very chilled and relax and lets me get it out and sites on my belly while i lie on my bed and stroke its head.. and it closes its eyes and just sits there relaxing.. all my temperatures are perfect and the vivarium size is just perfect for the next few months of hand feeding training and various other things...
(3ft x 2ft x 2ft) Roughly... with lots of hides and branches however when i try and grab her out of the viv she is a bit skittish.. if i open the viv and then quickly grab her gently and she's on my hand she's perfect.. however i would like to know how to maybe stop the skittish in the vivarium.. 
Im Unsure of sex and age atm but my guess is its a female..
*

*
Pictures Are To Arrive Soon...
*

*
Conclusion:
Owning 2 Green Iguana's From The Same Shop
Owning My 1st Iguana (From Wicked Pets)
How They Went To A Good Home And Who Had Them
My Red Iguana And Some Help Needed
*

*
Thanks Newelly
*


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

It is possible to tame iguanas and there are many ways to do this but the best advice I will give to anyone is don't expect the 100% result you would like, even the most friendly iguanas I have seen turn for what appears to be no apparant reason, one gracefully taking a nice chunk out of my hand. ((that is my yoda)) friendly as he is he still has his moments.

Also had my fair share of tail whips too, the thing is even if you do appear to have a tame one, never let your gaurd down around it--- you can't defend wht your not prepared against. (speaking from expirience)
May I also point out that an iguana which closes it's eyes is not exacly enjoying being stroked as usually reported, many iguana enthusiasts and studys around this indicate that they do this in an attempt to try and ignore you rather than being social BUT this again can be approached with an open mind, I have seen what seems like iguanas enjoying being stroked.

Over all though they are truly magnifcent and an animal to be admired.
Also a young iguana being flighty and defensive is a very good sign he is healthy, taming an iguana is going to take ALOT of patience! and like I said don't expect the 100% result if you are succesful it is more lickley to be a case of its tolerent of you to some point.
BEST ADVICE HERE is research alot! read many peoples methods and see how you would be best of taming him/her by a method which is more suitible to you. One of my favorites is the Toilet brush method (new not dirty) and use this to slowly approach him, dont force him as it will take time the aim of this is for him to associate this long object as a none threat, the brush part if succesful could be used to try and touch him, he may scratch himself on it if he is shedding eventually, hopefully this will help him associate your arm for e.g in time as a none threat but there are lots so read lots.
 another method I found effective was bathing, these were the oppurtunities I took to get them used to my hands and touching, occasionally they climbed up my arm when they had enough of the water 
P.S sounds like you have a very typical iguana on your hands.
they see everything as a threat to them at this age...
Dixon


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

If a young Iguana is not flighty it's ill so be thankful. I approach mine really slowly with greens and hand feed just before she gets her dinner so I know she is hungry. Slow is the key for my IG. Good luck.


----------



## jp1972 (Mar 15, 2011)

when i got my red iggy he was about six months old and very calm.....didnt last long and soon started to lash out and get nervous

he is nearly 2 now and calming down alot....i had this with my greens too....easy to handle when young then go through a phase of not wanting to be touched at all....stick with it


----------



## Newelly (Jun 3, 2009)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> It is possible to tame iguanas and there are many ways to do this but the best advice I will give to anyone is don't expect the 100% result you would like, even the most friendly iguanas I have seen turn for what appears to be no apparant reason, one gracefully taking a nice chunk out of my hand. ((that is my yoda)) friendly as he is he still has his moments.
> 
> Also had my fair share of tail whips too, the thing is even if you do appear to have a tame one, never let your gaurd down around it--- you can't defend wht your not prepared against. (speaking from expirience)
> May I also point out that an iguana which closes it's eyes is not exacly enjoying being stroked as usually reported, many iguana enthusiasts and studys around this indicate that they do this in an attempt to try and ignore you rather than being social BUT this again can be approached with an open mind, I have seen what seems like iguanas enjoying being stroked.
> ...





Iguanaquinn said:


> If a young Iguana is not flighty it's ill so be thankful. I approach mine really slowly with greens and hand feed just before she gets her dinner so I know she is hungry. Slow is the key for my IG. Good luck.





jp1972 said:


> when i got my red iggy he was about six months old and very calm.....didnt last long and soon started to lash out and get nervous
> 
> he is nearly 2 now and calming down alot....i had this with my greens too....easy to handle when young then go through a phase of not wanting to be touched at all....stick with it


Ok Thanks For The Advice..
My Bathroom is under going maintenance.. and the side of the bath panel is off so i'd rather not risk that yet within next week i shall.

i shall try to hand feed him/her tomorrow when its feeding time. she is absoletly fine when been hand held she even let me stroke her in the viv and then i moved slightly and she ran off. also she was asleep on my lap/stomach while i was on here and browsing the internet.


----------



## welshMorphology (Feb 16, 2008)

I have a yoda too!!!! =D


----------



## welshMorphology (Feb 16, 2008)

From personal experience... Let the iguana come to you, when he/she does, reassure him/her and enjoy it while you can. Mines a little skitso... nice as pie 1minute,all whips and claws next.
He's a nice fella really. Id say happy 80% of the time =D

FIRM BUT GENTLE... FIRM BUT GENTLE


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

sammibee said:


> I have a yoda too!!!! =D


It is an awesome name lmao:no1:



sammibee said:


> From personal experience... Let the iguana come to you, when he/she does, reassure him/her and enjoy it while you can. Mines a little skitso... nice as pie 1minute,all whips and claws next.
> He's a nice fella really. Id say happy 80% of the time =D
> 
> FIRM BUT GENTLE... FIRM BUT GENTLE


talking to him/her can help to they associate with this eventually: victory:


----------



## Newelly (Jun 3, 2009)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> It is an awesome name lmao:no1:
> 
> 
> 
> talking to him/her can help to they associate with this eventually: victory:


Yeah im 100% sure its a girl i will get some pictures up for you guys tomorrow im not very good at judging the femoral pores..

also i talk to her everytime i have stepped into my room and had her out..
just so she recognizes my voice and myself personally  thanks for even more tips guys..


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Newelly said:


> Yeah im 100% sure its a girl i will get some pictures up for you guys tomorrow im not very good at judging the femoral pores..
> 
> also i talk to her everytime i have stepped into my room and had her out..
> just so she recognizes my voice and myself personally  thanks for even more tips guys..


If it is a young one it is going to be difficult to tell a rough guideline is 18 months-2 years + to get a definate answer: victory:


----------



## Newelly (Jun 3, 2009)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> If it is a young one it is going to be difficult to tell a rough guideline is 18 months-2 years + to get a definate answer: victory:


ok awesome.. im not sure of sex yet.. only a little one..
she was just been a cheaky little sod.. wouldnt move from the viv doors so i couldnt close it.. and she would not move.. ahaha.

and have you got msn or anything for easy access to ask questions in the near future..


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Newelly said:


> ok awesome.. im not sure of sex yet.. only a little one..
> she was just been a cheaky little sod.. wouldnt move from the viv doors so i couldnt close it.. and she would not move.. ahaha.
> 
> and have you got msn or anything for easy access to ask questions in the near future..


Hi yes I will PM it too you


----------



## Newelly (Jun 3, 2009)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Hi yes I will PM it too you


whats the best way of getting my iguana to start hand feeding?
i have been reading:
Taming and training an iguana

The Taming Part Is Fine As Of Now


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Newelly said:


> whats the best way of getting my iguana to start hand feeding?
> i have been reading:
> Taming and training an iguana
> 
> The Taming Part Is Fine As Of Now



don't stare them in the eye as this will be a threat, before you give them a main meal offer slowly from your hand. I start with a large piece of leaf and let her chew down so that it gets smaller and smaller and the Ig gets yoused to your hand. Do keep an eye on your hand as they may bite..... The key is to go very very very slowly. If there is a fav food use that (bribe them) but if it's a young Ig chances are if it's not green they wont eat it.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Which ever way suits you pal, glad your reading up on it, just watch those teeth and you may need to try it a few times before she comes to you, just patiently hold a leaf of her food within her eye sight and hope she comes toward you.
This is one of the best steps for your iguana to not associate you as a threat but you will need to keep doing this from time to time: victory:, and as iguanaquinn has said you dont want to come across aggresive, no facts state that staring is aggresive but we know lol


----------



## Newelly (Jun 3, 2009)

Iguanaquinn said:


> don't stare them in the eye as this will be a threat, before you give them a main meal offer slowly from your hand. I start with a large piece of leaf and let her chew down so that it gets smaller and smaller and the Ig gets yoused to your hand. Do keep an eye on your hand as they may bite..... The key is to go very very very slowly. If there is a fav food use that (bribe them) but if it's a young Ig chances are if it's not green they wont eat it.


Yeah thats a good idea. thanks i shall try this.
The Iguana is only a baby so im not really bothered about that she's actually sleeping at the moment i will try and get some snaps also


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Newelly said:


> Yeah thats a good idea. thanks i shall try this.
> The Iguana is only a baby so im not really bothered about that she's actually sleeping at the moment i will try and get some snaps also


hehe dont underestimate a babys bite they can still hurt.:2thumb:


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Newelly said:


> Yeah thats a good idea. thanks i shall try this.
> The Iguana is only a baby so im not really bothered about that she's actually sleeping at the moment i will try and get some snaps also


Good shout, I use a mixture of grabbing her and taking her out and feeding her in her viv. If you do take you Ig out and it does not run away, it is not taming down..... It is petrified to move incase you eat it... Common misconception about them.


----------



## Newelly (Jun 3, 2009)

Ok.. i see what you mean i am reading atleast 3 articles... on iguana training handling and such...

1. She Lies On My Belly And Wont Move.. (Unless I Touch Her Near Her Tail Or Something)
2. She Is A Little Skitso In The Viv So Its Hard To Get By Her.. I Have To Be Fast To Catch Her.
3. She Also Head Bobs In The Vivarium (I Remember Reading It Has Territorial)
4. Im Not Sure She is Basking Enough I Always See Her In The Cool-er End.
5. Im Unsure About Her Drinking However i Water Some Of Her Spinach And Such... (Mist)


My Routine:
Wake Up - 7.20am - By 25 Past i give her fresh water + food.
Go To School Come Back At Half 3ish
Handle Her for Roughly 25minutes - 1hour


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Be careful when grabbing not to get the tail, looks horrible when dropped. Use a humidifier for the humidity on a timer. Can get them from Argos a normal room humidifier. Just check that her basking temps are not too high and the ambient temps are ok 75-80 if so she/he will just regulate as pleases. If it is lethargic could be sick. Check eyes for alertness and when u go near the Viv it should run. Spray Viv 2-3 times a day, and I mean really spray it not just a couple of squirts. Give some romaine lettuce also if you are worried about hydration.


----------



## Newelly (Jun 3, 2009)

Ok Awesome... i thought lettuce is just like a treat.. 

yeah i need to go and get a spray bottle my mom took mine 

yeah i have a digital temperature checker thing im not sure what it is..
i keep basking in the day between 88°F - 92°F 
at night - 76°F-82°F


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Don't think it would hurt to get the basking temp up a couple of degrees I keep mine around the 95-100 mark. Iceberg is not supposed to be great, can cause problems with kidney if fed as a staple. But the romaine lettuce is supposed to be good for them.


----------



## Newelly (Jun 3, 2009)

Oh Ok Thanks and will do thanks for the advice..

have you got msn or any other way to contact your faster if necessary


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

I dont sorry but if u have Salazere's you won't ever go wrong. Far far more experienced than me.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Iguanaquinn said:


> I dont sorry but if u have Salazere's you won't ever go wrong. Far far more experienced than me.


yes ABSALOUTELY RIGHT NEVER EVER GRAB THE TAIL! 
gosh I should have mentioned that good call bud:no1:


----------



## Newelly (Jun 3, 2009)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> yes ABSALOUTELY RIGHT NEVER EVER GRAB THE TAIL!
> gosh I should have mentioned that good call bud:no1:


Yeah i 100% make sure im getting close to his front legs i dont like going to near his back legs when grabbing incase that happens.


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Also, don't get it probed (even by a vet, not that you would let anyone else do it!), just wait to see when it matures, as they can drop their tail also.


----------



## jp1972 (Mar 15, 2011)

for handling i find that if your igg lets you get close enough then gently stroke it behind its jowels or ontop of head but avaoid the parietal eye

they usually close thier eyes and relax which allows you to be able to pick them up easily ...but when you have hold of them talk softly to them and carry on with the stroking


----------



## Newelly (Jun 3, 2009)

jp1972 said:


> for handling i find that if your igg lets you get close enough then gently stroke it behind its jowels or ontop of head but avaoid the parietal eye
> 
> they usually close thier eyes and relax which allows you to be able to pick them up easily ...but when you have hold of them talk softly to them and carry on with the stroking
> 
> ...


1 Nice Iggy You Have There 
And Thanks For the Tip


----------



## Newelly (Jun 3, 2009)

Iguanaquinn said:


> Also, don't get it probed (even by a vet, not that you would let anyone else do it!), just wait to see when it matures, as they can drop their tail also.


I'd rather not know the gender than have it probed..
ive heard some rather nasty things about probing...


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

Iguanaquinn said:


> Don't think it would hurt to get the basking temp up a couple of degrees I keep mine around the 95-100 mark. *Iceberg is not supposed to be great, can cause problems with kidney if fed as a staple. But the romaine lettuce is supposed to be good for them.*


untrue and untrue





Iguanaquinn said:


> Also, *don't get it probed (even by a vet, not that you would let anyone else do it*!), just wait to see when it matures, *as they can drop their tail al*so.


untrue. 

an ig will not drop its tail without some force or action. it wont just decide to lose it. how will it tear the skin and seperate the boneand cartiledge.


----------

